# Initial postings for linemen



## futuresapper (12 Jul 2009)

Hey there, I ran a search and have been browsing for a while and I can't seem to find any information on this, my apologies if it's been gone over.  What can I expect to see as initial posting choices? I understand that where the man power is needed is where I'll end up but what should I expect? Are Kingston, Edmonton, Gagetown or Pet good guesses? Is there anything else that I should know?


----------



## Rigger052 (12 Jul 2009)

Gagetown right now is in a bit of a transition as linemen are gradually being posted to field postings, You can still request the area though.  Only Edmonton has a support position left for linemen in their ASG Sqn.
More than likely you'll be heading for a brigade or you might get into JSR kingston for your first posting, but Linemen can also be posted to air force and navy bases as well. At least for now.


----------



## futuresapper (12 Jul 2009)

Thanks alot for the help, that was definately what I was looking for. 

Edit: What can I expect from a field posting? Also any recomendations/ favorite postings?


----------



## Rigger052 (12 Jul 2009)

No problem, good luck with your courses. :camo:


----------



## Clarkey (8 Dec 2009)

Have personally seen a lineman get posted to ottawa fresh from QL3 Reg force. So I guess anywhere they are needed and if the circumstances permit.


----------



## Wayne052 (21 Aug 2010)

I finished my 3's in Sept of 09 from my course we had 4 guys sent to various units in Edmonton(1 PPCLI, 3 PPCLI, and 2 with JSR.) I myself got sent to Wainwright. Also had 2 stay in Kinston 1 in Ottawa 1 in Cold lake 1 in Comox and 1 in Gagetown but he had a spouse posted there. So basically anywhere that is needed. I also know we are getting 2 guys off the 3,s Spet of 2010.


----------

